# Whats your theme for 2022



## SLCGirl (Jul 23, 2020)

I am still getting my cemetery together. I am at the point where I have too many ideas for my space.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

SLCGirl said:


> I am still getting my cemetery together. I am at the point where I have too many ideas for my space.


 oh i have so been there lol


----------



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

My theme is Aliens/SciFi. I have a bunch of generic grey alien stuff and some pieces from Iconic SciFi I'm working on. It will be a graveyard invaded by Aliens of a few kinds...


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Not doing one. 

After the last 2 years more or less getting cancelled (our big party anyway), I'm going to hold off big themes till things get completely settled. Plus I'm in a weird contract year which makes finances a bit iffy into fall. 

So, focusing on my own costume, something I've been wanting to do for years but always gets pushed back to get the yard theme done.


----------



## mr.macabre (Oct 7, 2020)

Pretty much the same as always, a cemetery/pumpkin patch, with at least one new headstone and some skeletons for the first time ever. Plus, maybe one "other" prop, I'm not sure yet.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Havent decided yet, either PotC again, including full ship (req''s redesign) , Haunted Mansion or NBC .. I'll likely decide the week before


----------



## retiredhaunter (Dec 12, 2017)

I am continuing to expand on my carnival theme. I am going to be adding in a candy tent this year and also add more clown or carnival props to the graveyard are where the carnival is based in from the backstory. I am ready to get working on the new area.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

We've been waiting 7 months for the County to approve our Front Porch permit. The zoom meeting is March 8th. Nothing will be planned until we know the outcome


----------



## MT_Grave (May 23, 2014)

My neighbor and I do a walkthrough with about 5 scenes. He does a haunted house in his garage, then a path of inflatables around the back of his house to my yard to the pumpkin patch, my "Scarecrow Row" and then into the cemetery. 
I'm expanding my cemetery with some new props, we are looking at adding a second cemetery along the inflatable path (more kid friendly) and combining the scarecrows and pumpkin patch to make room for an Ancient Portal and shaky bridge.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

please explain this ancient portal...


----------



## Rocky7 (Dec 9, 2019)

hello, I decided on my theme several months ago, it kind of starts with something I see or pick up on line, this year will be mad scientist lab with Frankenstein and Bride. I am older and love the classic monsters! anyway, I was fortunate enough to pick up a vintage hand made Frank and would like some input. I got him on craigslist from Lon Chaneys grandson and was told he is from the 60's or 70's, he is 7 feet tall, body made from plaster, head hands and boots from some kind of fibrerglass..Yes,he weighs a TON! The face and hands are in great shape but colors faded, they have almost a watercolor look to them, I want to touch up the colors but don't want it to look brand new, any ideas? , I would love to know the history of this and if anybody has any info I would love to hear from you


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> We've been waiting 7 months for the County to approve our Front Porch permit. The zoom meeting is March 8th. Nothing will be planned until we know the outcome


 you guys have to have a front pouch permit wow


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

I have so many ideas… I am hoping to organize them into scenes (walkthrough tents) 
-Glow in dark cemetery

witches corner
garage is the creepy doll room
spider web with big spider
-clown space 
So much 🤦🏻‍♀️

We definitely have a lot of things but need to organize them. We call our haunt “The Monster House” since there is a little bit of everything.

Love reading everyone’s ideas and thoughts!


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

My theme this year is "earn my Bachelors in Computer Science" with a side of Data Analysis and Data Science certificates. I'll be keeping it simple. I say that now...


----------



## MT_Grave (May 23, 2014)

UnOrthodOx said:


> please explain this ancient portal...


You can take a look here - Static: - Ancient Portal

This is based on on built by WickedMakers on YouTube. You can find their build video here -


----------



## MT_Grave (May 23, 2014)

Rocky7 said:


> hello, I decided on my theme several months ago, it kind of starts with something I see or pick up on line, this year will be mad scientist lab with Frankenstein and Bride. I am older and love the classic monsters! anyway, I was fortunate enough to pick up a vintage hand made Frank and would like some input. I got him on craigslist from Lon Chaneys grandson and was told he is from the 60's or 70's, he is 7 feet tall, body made from plaster, head hands and boots from some kind of fibrerglass..Yes,he weighs a TON! The face and hands are in great shape but colors faded, they have almost a watercolor look to them, I want to touch up the colors but don't want it to look brand new, any ideas? , I would love to know the history of this and if anybody has any info I would love to hear from you
> View attachment 759265
> View attachment 759266
> View attachment 759267
> ...


That is AMAZING! 
I've found for most of my props I use acrylic paint. Acrylic paint is less likely to crack and blister, and will hold up well to cleaning. If you want to age the paint, a light gray and light black wash does that well.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Shyra said:


> I have so many ideas… I am hoping to organize them into scenes (walkthrough tents)
> -Glow in dark cemetery
> 
> witches corner
> ...


Creepy dolls???? Here's something that even terrifies me ~ I follow a Honey Bee Guy. He tries to save bee hives, anyway sometimes he deals with Hornets. He was called to this place to remove a nest in a storage shed that had dolls inside. This video still freaks me out


----------



## Rocky7 (Dec 9, 2019)

MT_Grave said:


> That is AMAZING!
> I've found for most of my props I use acrylic paint. Acrylic paint is less likely to crack and blister, and will hold up well to cleaning. If you want to age the paint, a light gray and light black wash does that well.


thanks for the tip


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

This year's theme for the Halloween Camp out will be swamp/voodoo. Last year the big party tent blow over into the wetland behind our site the night before the last day breakfast... so the theme was chosen for us.


----------



## The Corner of Carnage (Aug 28, 2016)

Originally I was going to do Universal Monsters but I decided not to because I don't want the pressure of trying to make my props "film accurate" or open them to unnecessary scrutiny. My theme this year is going to be based on a dungeon crawl game I've been working on all winter. I want to feature monsters that appear in my game. I promised the masses last Halloween that Halloween 2022 is going to be the biggest thing I've done so far and I plan on delivering by combining my traditional indoor haunted house with an outdoor maze. The indoor portion will be the climax. I also want to focus on sets, lighting and overall atmosphere by attempting to block the haunt so that when you are inside you are totally enveloped in the scene with nothing visible that will give it away as a gag that some weirdo built to scare complete strangers.


----------



## 01GTB (Sep 23, 2019)

We’ll probably have two or three scenes but we will focus mainly on the haunted playground


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

My theme is haunted doll house. I'm hoping to get my hands of Trick or Treat studios Annabelle for my big piece. I'm a doll collector so I have a good 34 dolls already.


----------



## Mattm200 (Mar 11, 2019)

Hi everyone what is your decorating theme this year ? is it off a movie or Haunted attraction? what is your plan for a scene this year?


----------



## crashbig (Aug 22, 2017)

Well we where going to do a carne-evil theme this year, but we've decided its time to move with our boys getting older and needing more room, so depending on timing I will just decorate with what I have and save it for next year, or may go hit up some haunts and attractions with the family and take a year off.


----------



## SLCGirl (Jul 23, 2020)

Rocky7 said:


> hello, I decided on my theme several months ago, it kind of starts with something I see or pick up on line, this year will be mad scientist lab with Frankenstein and Bride. I am older and love the classic monsters! anyway, I was fortunate enough to pick up a vintage hand made Frank and would like some input. I got him on craigslist from Lon Chaneys grandson and was told he is from the 60's or 70's, he is 7 feet tall, body made from plaster, head hands and boots from some kind of fibrerglass..Yes,he weighs a TON! The face and hands are in great shape but colors faded, they have almost a watercolor look to them, I want to touch up the colors but don't want it to look brand new, any ideas? , I would love to know the history of this and if anybody has any info I would love to hear from you
> View attachment 759265
> View attachment 759266
> View attachment 759267
> ...


This is a work of art! I don't know any of the history of it but - WOW! From Lon Chaney's grandson, no less. 
Do you have an airbrush? You could do light layers so that you build the colors to what you want, gradually.


----------



## Whatwouldmariedo (Jun 17, 2018)

This year we are doing Alice and the Apocalypse. It’s going to be an “end of the world” version Alice in Wonderland. We host a driveway party and do a haunted garage walkthrough. It time to start working on the big props!


----------



## Guywithmonsters (Oct 13, 2015)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> My theme this year is "earn my Bachelors in Computer Science" with a side of Data Analysis and Data Science certificates. I'll be keeping it simple. I say that now...


Doing my alternate route teaching certificate at night and I can empathize. lol


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

Im sticking with my Circus theme. Building some new props, upgrading sound/video and lighting


----------



## Guywithmonsters (Oct 13, 2015)

We're doing a rocket (very 1950's) that leads into an alien planet. At least, that's what I'm starting on. It usually morphs sometime in March/April.


----------



## Booda (Jan 15, 2019)

Would really like to transition from a cemetery to a clown theme but the cost to swich makes it difficult. It would be like starting all over again after all our previous time and expensises. I was thinking a pumpkin theme would be much easier to transition to and would still use some of the ole props. Im still undecided how I want to proceed this year at this point.


----------



## Rocky7 (Dec 9, 2019)

SLCGirl said:


> This is a work of art! I don't know any of the history of it but - WOW! From Lon Chaney's grandson, no less.
> Do you have an airbrush? You could do light layers so that you build the colors to what you want, gradually.


yes, thanks, I just did a very thin, light coat on mainly the scars and sutures, started on the underside of one arm so I get some practice where it won't show and I watered it down a bit. As you said ,you can always add a second layer if needed. Now I feel more comfortable working on the face.


----------



## Hal O'ween (Sep 2, 2021)

Kind of a mix last year, many bought props like 12' skeletons, many 5 and 8' skeletons, and then homemade things like headstones. This year I will have a overgrown cemetery with a hearse entering through gates I am building and incorporating the 12s as kind of overseers. Then I have a section planned for witches with trees, cauldrons, etc. Then the full width porch will be a mix of moving props and rotten pumpkin items throughout. I will do the upper part of the house with spiders and webs. That's day one, on day two....

But I am very interested to see what HD comes out with this year.


----------



## didjbusker (12 mo ago)

Saki.Girl said:


> So what is your theme for 2022 ?
> 
> I am not 100 percent sure but leaning towards witches tea or voodoo witch have not had that right that's it moment hit just yet


An Addams Family/ Munsters mashup


----------



## ryanlamprecht (Oct 8, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> So what is your theme for 2022 ?
> I'm going to call my theme, "The great unmasking, 2022!" evil laugh evil laugh evil laugh...


----------



## stalker42 (Aug 31, 2012)

I think I'm going to set up the tombstones out front and the normal bush lights, but I'd like to get back to programming music and lights again. Maybe a ghost theme.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

its cool seeing so many different themes so much great creativity


----------



## Spaventare (May 7, 2020)

So great to hear I am not the only one that plans their haunt all year long! Our yard suits a graveyard in the middle as we have a circular drive way, we do a gate at each end with columns and fence the yard all the way around with a chain fence dripping with Spanish Moss. Our graveyard includes a horse drawn hearse complete with casket and levitating body. We do clear ghosts walking through
the center garden that light up with our sound system. 
My front porch is covered and a great spot for staging and lighting, so that changes most years and we have gone away from having the kids come up to the door and simply have candy stations through out our haunt, manned by helpers. 2022 I would like to develop a creepy tunnel walk through at the side of my house, we have 40ft bamboo growing there so it should add to the scary effect I want. Looking to add a new creature lurking in the tunnel. 
We also have a fortune teller tent on the driveway and will add some clowns this year to add to the carnival effect.
I always get so much inspiration from this website, thanks to all of you!
I must say Rocky7, your Frankie is very impressive. Look forward to seeing what he looks like when you are finished restoring him. Also look forward to seeing the Alice and the Apocalypse.


----------



## Kristin Carroll (Sep 11, 2015)

This year I’m going old school with Universal Monsters. Got a lot of inspiration from the new UM store down in Orlando. I’m going to have a section for Dracula, Creature from the Black Lagoon, Mummy, Frankenstein’s Monster and the Wolfman.


----------



## Hal O'ween (Sep 2, 2021)

Spaventare said:


> So great to hear I am not the only one that plans their haunt all year long! Our yard suits a graveyard in the middle as we have a circular drive way, we do a gate at each end with columns and fence the yard all the way around with a chain fence dripping with Spanish Moss. Our graveyard includes a horse drawn hearse complete with casket and levitating body. We do clear ghosts walking through
> the center garden that light up with our sound system.
> My front porch is covered and a great spot for staging and lighting, so that changes most years and we have gone away from having the kids come up to the door and simply have candy stations through out our haunt, manned by helpers. 2022 I would like to develop a creepy tunnel walk through at the side of my house, we have 40ft bamboo growing there so it should add to the scary effect I want. Looking to add a new creature lurking in the tunnel.
> We also have a fortune teller tent on the driveway and will add some clowns this year to add to the carnival effect.
> ...


Interested in your Spanish moss, do you make it or buy it in quantity? I am trying to figure that out for my plans this year.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Inspiration hasn't hit yet. I always do a cemetery and have my skeletons doing ~something~. Last year was a FUNeral based on a funeral home flag that must have fallen off a car in a procession that I saw on the side of the road (turned around and went back for it!). As of now, I'll probably expand on that and make it better. I do have ideas to update at least one of my headstones.


----------



## Spaventare (May 7, 2020)

Hal O'ween said:


> Interested in your Spanish moss, do you make it or buy it in quantity? I am trying to figure that out for my plans this year.


We live in the deep south, Mississippi. It is on most of the oak trees down here, so we just harvest it each year. The live stuff hangs better and stays put. That being said after last year we hung it in our backyard to see if we could reuse some this year. We leave it on our gate year round.....


----------



## Rocky7 (Dec 9, 2019)

Spaventare said:


> So great to hear I am not the only one that plans their haunt all year long! Our yard suits a graveyard in the middle as we have a circular drive way, we do a gate at each end with columns and fence the yard all the way around with a chain fence dripping with Spanish Moss. Our graveyard includes a horse drawn hearse complete with casket and levitating body. We do clear ghosts walking through
> the center garden that light up with our sound system.
> My front porch is covered and a great spot for staging and lighting, so that changes most years and we have gone away from having the kids come up to the door and simply have candy stations through out our haunt, manned by helpers. 2022 I would like to develop a creepy tunnel walk through at the side of my house, we have 40ft bamboo growing there so it should add to the scary effect I want. Looking to add a new creature lurking in the tunnel.
> We also have a fortune teller tent on the driveway and will add some clowns this year to add to the carnival effect.
> ...


----------



## Hal O'ween (Sep 2, 2021)

Spaventare said:


> We live in the deep south, Mississippi. It is on most of the oak trees down here, so we just harvest it each year. The live stuff hangs better and stays put. That being said after last year we hung it in our backyard to see if we could reuse some this year. We leave it on our gate year round.....
> View attachment 759281
> 
> View attachment 759279
> View attachment 759280


I am sooooo jealous. Guess I need to take a drive down to SC or somewhere to get some. Ordering is just to expensive for the small pieces sent. Sigh...


----------



## retiredhaunter (Dec 12, 2017)

Booda said:


> Would really like to transition from a cemetery to a clown theme but the cost to swich makes it difficult. It would be like starting all over again after all our previous time and expensises. I was thinking a pumpkin theme would be much easier to transition to and would still use some of the ole props. Im still undecided how I want to proceed this year at this point.


My carnival theme is meshed with a cemetary theme. It worked real well last year and I am expanding the cemetary area to mesh better with the haunted carnival.


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Kdestra said:


> Creepy dolls???? Here's something that even terrifies me ~ I follow a Honey Bee Guy. He tries to save bee hives, anyway sometimes he deals with Hornets. He was called to this place to remove a nest in a storage shed that had dolls inside. This video still freaks me out



I’ll take a creepy doll over hornets anytime! Lol
I am terrified of any 🐝! 😆


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

HighPriestessIce said:


> My theme is haunted doll house. I'm hoping to get my hands of Trick or Treat studios Annabelle for my big piece. I'm a doll collector so I have a good 34 dolls already.


Would love to see!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lisa48317 said:


> Inspiration hasn't hit yet. I always do a cemetery and have my skeletons doing ~something~. Last year was a FUNeral based on a funeral home flag that must have fallen off a car in a procession that I saw on the side of the road (turned around and went back for it!). As of now, I'll probably expand on that and make it better. I do have ideas to update at least one of my headstones.


I am that way sometimes i find just one thing and am like thats it thats the theme i am going with


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

HighPriestessIce said:


> My theme is haunted doll house. I'm hoping to get my hands of Trick or Treat studios Annabelle for my big piece. I'm a doll collector so I have a good 34 dolls already.


omg that would creep me out i am not a fan of dolls. have you seen the zack bagans the haunted museam doll house epasiod you should take a look it might give you even more inspiration its creepy


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Medieval … Château de fantôme. We haven’t had a party in 4 years really looking forward to it!


----------



## VladtheImpaler666 (Sep 13, 2018)

Besides a permanent cemetery, I juggle a few different scenes. This year I’ll have a pirate scene, a pumpkin scene with three singing pumpkins projection, and a monster battle royale (like TV wrestling). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 01GTB (Sep 23, 2019)

Hal O'ween said:


> I am sooooo jealous. Guess I need to take a drive down to SC or somewhere to get some. Ordering is just to expensive for the small pieces sent. Sigh...


After a nice wind storm I could supply you with a trailer load!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Malicious said:


> Medieval … Château de fantôme. We haven’t had a party in 4 years really looking forward to it!


I have always wanted to do medieval theme party. But my partie days are over where I had them in my shop is now full of wood working shop since my parents moved in with use. Oh well look forward to seeing what you do.


----------



## Razoreater (11 mo ago)

Old school ZOMBIE theme for thé first time. I al looking forwards to it. Already searching for props. Some ideas are making a well with zombiearms, a zombie moving a fence up and down... Hit me up fornmore ideas. 

Kind regards


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

mr.macabre said:


> Pretty much the same as always, a cemetery/pumpkin patch, with at least one new headstone and some skeletons for the first time ever. Plus, maybe one "other" prop, I'm not sure yet.


Same here. I don't change themes, I just expand and change it up.


----------



## PanchoG (Apr 20, 2018)

I'm looking at having a greater focus on my graveyard. In years gone by it's been an add on / side act, so I'm thinking of ramping it up - might tackle making some cemetery fencing.


----------



## Wolfman44 (11 mo ago)

Haunted swamp!


----------



## 1000th Happy Haunt (Nov 5, 2015)

I put way too much time & money into last year's theme to change, so I'm sticking with Pirates of the Carrib-bleedin'.


----------



## xredge (Oct 24, 2012)

Home don't usually do much always seem have a ton of stuff going on after Halloween camping, plus don't get to many end of dul de sac in small sub 10 miles from town. Camping it's always a medieval based theme of some sort. It's primary prop and has become a staple and people ask is the dragon have a couple of different one and been the Forest one the past several years so should take out the winter one this year. Then its mostly Skeletons and spiders with the old HD as the primary but have several other larger spiders. What goes and doesn't is the 2 reapers I usually put up. Have been trying to do an undead army but never get that far plus anything needing protection goes into shelter, not a whole lot of room even though I get a bigger site, but big Camper/tow vehicle and wifes car alot of room on that end is also taken up. I was thinking more spider heavy this year and picked up a new Portable garage so was thinking about just painting it more cave like. Need to get with the local halloween shop and get my at least one huge inflatable spider to put on or coming off the end of the camper also thought about putting one on the shelter. But not sure if any of this will happen as working on a multi-billion dollar project that might get moved to the camping trip time table and will effect getting ready for it for sure if it gets postponed from the original date


----------



## didjbusker (12 mo ago)

https://youtu.be/Dpgc2gRoJoo 
A mashup that may have a grownup Eddie married to a grownup Wednesday


----------



## Kristin Carroll (Sep 11, 2015)

I do a small yard hunt and change the theme each year.

2016: Papa Legba/Voodoo
2017: Trick r’ Treat
2018: skipped due to a newborn
2019: Jack the Ripper
2020: Terrors of the Sea
2021: Alien Invasion
2022: Universal Monsters (working on separate sections for Dracula, Mummy, Creature from the Black Lagoon, Frankensteins Monster and Wolfman)


----------



## mr.macabre (Oct 7, 2020)

Cephus404 said:


> Same here. I don't change themes, I just expand and change it up.


This year, I'm going to make it look as real as possible. I'll definitely have to build another headstone, it'll be the largest one I've ever made.


----------



## Shosmer65 (10 mo ago)

Saki.Girl said:


> So what is your theme for 2022 ?
> 
> I am not 100 percent sure but leaning towards witches tea or voodoo witch have not had that right that's it moment hit just yet


We are doing a skeleton-filled ghost town in the front yard with storefront, saloon, jail and gallows. Our 12’ skeleton will be a cowboy/Sheriff. I need a horse skeleton for the yard and to create our golf cart for witches ride thru neighborhood but am running in to dead ends for that.


----------



## Spaventare (May 7, 2020)

Shosmer65 said:


> We are doing a skeleton-filled ghost town in the front yard with storefront, saloon, jail and gallows. Our 12’ skeleton will be a cowboy/Sheriff. I need a horse skeleton for the yard and to create our golf cart for witches ride thru neighborhood but am running in to dead ends for that.


Would love to see your skeleton filled ghost town, great idea!
Here is some inspiration on the golf cart for a witches walk, from a coastal town near me last Oct.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i am dont like going big on outside decorations i use to go big on parties but those days are now gone my party area is gone. but i 1 do not like putting expensive props out in the rain and 2 last year i decided ok going to do a witch shake and someone came a screwed with my display good thing cauldron and witch were chained down but i just hate that people can not leave others people stuff alone that is what stop me 11 years ago when my display was trashed from decorating outside
now i will just stick to my pouch some people just suck


----------



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> So what is your theme for 2022 ?
> 
> I am not 100 percent sure but leaning towards witches tea or voodoo witch have not had that right that's it moment hit just yet


If I feel it is safe enough to have my indoor Halloween Party I am hoping to do Ghouligan's Isand. Combining my two passions, Halloween, and Tiki! I would love to see people dressed up as the ghoulish side of the characters from the TV Show. At one time I could have been Ginger-vitis. But at my age, I have to be Mrs. HOWL. LOL


----------



## Hal O'ween (Sep 2, 2021)

Already planning out the front yard with photos and overlays. So far, have one corner of front yard as a swampy graveyard with multiple different types of skeletons and creepy crawlies, another section as a more traditional pumpkin and fun theme, another section will be the witches and their cauldron along with a large lit spider web and dark trees, the porch will be a mix of animatronics, and I have a couple 6' spiders plus webbing for the roof. My son and his best friend decorate the playset and all around it with skeletons, lights, and other decorations. I have made some headstones and bought others, making 4 more this year. Also making the reverse head (2x normal size) with eyes that follow you as you drive by plus some "proceed if you dare" types of signs along our dirt road. 

And then, next week...


----------



## Hal O'ween (Sep 2, 2021)

Kristin Carroll said:


> I do a small yard hunt and change the theme each year.
> 
> 2016: Papa Legba/Voodoo
> 2017: Trick r’ Treat
> ...


Have you seen the image of the 2022 HD werewolf? Sounds like a fit in your theme, overseeing everyone else in the yard. I like that universal monsters idea. I was hoping for a 12' Frankenstein this year.


----------



## Titoz (12 mo ago)

this year for me will be similar to last years theme which was graveyard. I put out a canopy 15x15 ft with a walk through of spiders in one corner and some tombstones/pumpkin in the other corner with lights and hanging decor and the main graveyard was my front lawn which I had dollar store tombstones with stake lights and strobe lights around.this year Im going to add a witches cauldron, LED flood lamps, redecorating all my tombstones, another fog machine, buying one animatronic ( haven’t figured out which one yet), going to build a coffin with a prop inside and some more to follow. I wanna keep the same theme for now but with other additions relating to it.


----------



## SLCGirl (Jul 23, 2020)

panampia said:


> If I feel it is safe enough to have my indoor Halloween Party I am hoping to do Ghouligan's Isand. Combining my two passions, Halloween, and Tiki! I would love to see people dressed up as the ghoulish side of the characters from the TV Show. At one time I could have been Ginger-vitis. But at my age, I have to be Mrs. HOWL. LOL


This is really an amazing idea! I can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Some great themes everyone. 
Not sure how much i will do this year with the cost of everything up but will see


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Planning on a witch themed garage haunt. Haven't done one of those yet. Also the return of Michael Myers stalking about.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

WITCHES! 

Moved to a new house and can't wait to use the different areas for a fresh take this year. We're doing a Witches and Warlock's Ball. It will be witch-overload and I am 100% ok with that. 

The front yard will be a witchy swamp with lots of creepy cloth hanging in trees, fog machine going, and 3 dimly lit witches around the cauldron, bathed in green lights. One witch on a broomstick up in the trees. The front porch will feature hanging witch hats on fishing line, and an orange backlit window behind that scene. On the chimney, high up in the sky, I want to hang a full moon that I shine a spotlight on. 

The long driveway will showcase the cemetery, lots of headstones, and some corpses lit in blue. 

After walking down the driveway, you'll arrive at the carport which will be "walled off" with black sheeting. Entering this "room" you'll find yourself in a green laser voodoo swamp walkthrough (first time using green laser lights and fog to make that swamp scene). I'll have a very large voodoo witch doctor inside the swamp area. I will be hanging vines from the carport ceiling made from crumbled-up brown shipping paper. After you leave the swamp walkthrough, it opens to other side of driveway facing the large garage, where the garage door will be open and a scrim will hang covering the opening, and an AtmosFX projection of the witch stirring the pot and casting spells will play. This area has a creepy tree that I will hang another witch on broomstick from, OR I was thinking of a Salem witch-burning on the tree, with a fake fire below (great stuff, wood scraps and orange lights for embers). 

TOTs can get their candy here. It is also the entrance to the backyard where our party entrance will be located.

Starting in early September, every room inside the house gets decorated, plus the entire back yard... where most of the party takes place (dancing, food and bars). I have not come up with the inside plans yet. But will probably do a witches bathroom with witchy beauty products. 

The backyard trees will likely have our "Perfect Storm" lightning machine pointed up on them, which makes a cool stormy night effect. I love playing with lighting, so plan to install many ambient lights all around the yard, which backs up to a creek that I may put some witches in as well. 

Now I am getting excited!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

3pinkpoodles said:


> WITCHES!
> 
> Moved to a new house and can't wait to use the different areas for a fresh take this year. We're doing a Witches and Warlock's Ball. It will be witch-overload and I am 100% ok with that.
> 
> ...


 sounds awesome can not wait to see pis


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

3pinkpoodles said:


> WITCHES!
> 
> Moved to a new house and can't wait to use the different areas for a fresh take this year. We're doing a Witches and Warlock's Ball. It will be witch-overload and I am 100% ok with that.
> 
> ...


This truly sounds like a dream come true to me! I am so excited for you. It sounds like so much fun. Anyone would be so lucky to be invited to a party like that! I definitely would love and need to see pictures of all this grand work you will do. I would even love to see videos of the process! I could definitely learn a thing or two from you.


----------



## Hal O'ween (Sep 2, 2021)

3pinkpoodles said:


> WITCHES!
> 
> Moved to a new house and can't wait to use the different areas for a fresh take this year. We're doing a Witches and Warlock's Ball. It will be witch-overload and I am 100% ok with that.
> 
> ...


I also can't wait to see pictures it sounds like a pretty awesome event you got going on there.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Adding to the cemetery. Have one tombstone coming. Hoping to add a few more. 😁 😈


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Shyra said:


> This truly sounds like a dream come true to me! I am so excited for you. It sounds like so much fun. Anyone would be so lucky to be invited to a party like that! I definitely would love and need to see pictures of all this grand work you will do. I would even love to see videos of the process! I could definitely learn a thing or two from you.


Thank you so much! I love sharing pictures as everything comes together.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Not doing one.
> 
> After the last 2 years more or less getting cancelled (our big party anyway), I'm going to hold off big themes till things get completely settled. Plus I'm in a weird contract year which makes finances a bit iffy into fall.
> 
> So, focusing on my own costume, something I've been wanting to do for years but always gets pushed back to get the yard theme done.


Your props are always amazing don’t do that to us.I love watching your creative builds. But the costume build anxious to see what you do.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Mine is norm a cemetery with dead things everywhere. I had thought of doing pirate again the only year I did that was 2011. But I’m not doing pirate this year . Witches on my porch instead of horror movie characters and Dracula and Frankenstein.and I am thinking of bringing out some of my old props my crank ghost in mausleum and a few more that was displayed in my earlier years.


----------



## MADMASKARADE (9 mo ago)

To Made Another Evil Dead The Necronomicon Book of the Dead









































































































is my theme for 2022


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

Zombie4* said:


> Im sticking with my Circus theme. Building some new props, upgrading sound/video and lighting


Love that. I am thinking of doing a side show theme in a few years.


----------



## HauntedHoosier (Sep 15, 2020)

I began a transition from "generic all-over-the-place" Halloween 3 years ago to something firmly rooted in a Disney's Haunted Mansion theme, It's always been my favorite Disney dark ride, and I think it hits a great balance between whimsy and spooky. We get lots of little kids around here, so I am not really up for no-kidding scares, and I personally prefer the fun/spooky vibe. A couple pieces are directly copied or at least inspired by the HM, and some are not, but sort of "on the theme of." I want the same aesthetic and feel, but with my own take.


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm getting married this October, so trying to plan the wedding (we're doing a lot of DIY) and Halloween is a little stressful. I'm trying to keep it simple, so I've decided on a wedding (surprise!) theme. I'll probably set the front yard up as a cemetery and will have a pair of skeletons tying the knot. I haven't worked out all the details, but I do plan on using my HD Hearse in the theme. I'll decorate it with signs, (Newly Deads! - Just Buried!) etc. and strings of tin cans and bones trailing behind. I'm also trying to keep it on the cheap side, so will most likely not be making any large purchases. I think Dollar Tree and Goodwill will be my go to places.

If anyone has any other ideas, I'd love to hear them!


----------



## xredge (Oct 24, 2012)

CJSimon said:


> I'm getting married this October, so trying to plan the wedding (we're doing a lot of DIY) and Halloween is a little stressful. I'm trying to keep it simple, so I've decided on a wedding (surprise!) theme. I'll probably set the front yard up as a cemetery and will have a pair of skeletons tying the knot. I haven't worked out all the details, but I do plan on using my HD Hearse in the theme. I'll decorate it with signs, (Newly Deads! - Just Buried!) etc. and strings of tin cans and bones trailing behind. I'm also trying to keep it on the cheap side, so will most likely not be making any large purchases. I think Dollar Tree and Goodwill will be my go to places.
> 
> If anyone has any other ideas, I'd love to hear them!


My Doctors nurse did something like that. Don't remember alot of the details now, was a few years ago, but she had the typical Bride and groom and some other stuff, This was also at a campground. It was pretty good don't remember but she either got second or third for it.

One of the things would be an Archway maybe of twisted vines.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

The entirety of my Halloween plan is to put my stuff out dangerously close to the street where it will get seen. I am on a corner lot with a huge front yard on a curve in the road. It's taken me over five years to realize there's little reason to put anything up near the house in the weeks leading up to October 31st. Immediate neighbors might glimpse decorations on walks and bike rides, but passing motorists are too focused on the road. 
Maybe two or three nights out from "the night of" I'll line the walkway up to the house with some decor, but that's about it. This marks a huge shift to my haunting strategy of previous years.


----------



## 01GTB (Sep 23, 2019)

01GTB said:


> We’ll probably have two or three scenes but we will focus mainly on the haunted playground


Huge, huge change this year. We were informed 18 days ago that we have til June 30th to be moved out of our rental house. This was a Halloween dream location. We are now facing a depressing situation of rentals being grossly overpriced. I can’t blame the owner for selling the home, but he gave us nowhere near enough time to find something else. He’s a friend and was disgusted that our previous landlord only gave us 90 days notice. I guess when it comes to money you tend to forget those things. We offered considerably more rent for 6-12 months to buy us some more time but it didn’t happen.

We are likely looking at having to move into an apartment, so Halloween is likely not going to be much of anything this year. We’ve been overwhelmed by the timeline and amount of stuff we have to move, all at the busiest time of year for work for me. But in the last couple of days I’ve been brainstorming. And if time allows I may try to build an animated hayride type of thing with a spare 10‘ trailer I have, and tow it around town a couple of days near Halloween.


----------



## SLCGirl (Jul 23, 2020)

HauntedHoosier said:


> I began a transition from "generic all-over-the-place" Halloween 3 years ago to something firmly rooted in a Disney's Haunted Mansion theme, It's always been my favorite Disney dark ride, and I think it hits a great balance between whimsy and spooky. We get lots of little kids around here, so I am not really up for no-kidding scares, and I personally prefer the fun/spooky vibe. A couple pieces are directly copied or at least inspired by the HM, and some are not, but sort of "on the theme of." I want the same aesthetic and feel, but with my own take.


That's great. We also love HM! Going to try and do a room this year.


----------



## Sith22000 (8 mo ago)

Shosmer65 said:


> We are doing a skeleton-filled ghost town in the front yard with storefront, saloon, jail and gallows. Our 12’ skeleton will be a cowboy/Sheriff. I need a horse skeleton for the yard and to create our golf cart for witches ride thru neighborhood but am running in to dead ends for that.


I’m also doing a haunted western theme. Please share any tips as I am in the beginning stages and very much a newbie


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

01GTB said:


> Huge, huge change this year. We were informed 18 days ago that we have til June 30th to be moved out of our rental house. This was a Halloween dream location. We are now facing a depressing situation of rentals being grossly overpriced. I can’t blame the owner for selling the home, but he gave us nowhere near enough time to find something else. He’s a friend and was disgusted that our previous landlord only gave us 90 days notice. I guess when it comes to money you tend to forget those things. We offered considerably more rent for 6-12 months to buy us some more time but it didn’t happen.
> 
> We are likely looking at having to move into an apartment, so Halloween is likely not going to be much of anything this year. We’ve been overwhelmed by the timeline and amount of stuff we have to move, all at the busiest time of year for work for me. But in the last couple of days I’ve been brainstorming. And if time allows I may try to build an animated hayride type of thing with a spare 10‘ trailer I have, and tow it around town a couple of days near Halloween.


That’s really tough situation. I really hope that things work out for you. Don’t feel bad about scaling down until you can get yourself situated.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

LOVE seeing so many haunters so ready to go! I am truly envious. We added a puppy to our family and she’s been hoarding all our time so I haven’t even thought about Halloween. My husband has to work and since we do a pop up Halloween that would mean it’s all on me. Might be an off year. Also, the attic is so full! We have a neighbor who started haunting and I was considering donating to his efforts. Time will tell.

We always change things up a little each year and I did buy some fairy tale goodies at the end of last year. If I stay on that path, I’m going full spooky forest. I’ll transition the werewolves in Little Red’s Cemetery and would love to do a spider maze fully webbed. I’d love to build a gingerbread house walkthrough with a lunging witch. 

All I do know is the days of doing two massive displays are over. Last year we had a “Hallo-hangover” from working so hard for three days. So whatever we do, I’m editing it to just the front yard and skipping the side yard.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

We're another yard haunt that doesn't really change themes - mostly we expand & try to make things bigger/better/more organized than the previous years. Our cemetery area is our biggest space (and where we put the 12ft skelly), then we have a cornfield/pumpkin/scarecrow area, a spider area and we put some different props in our driveway where the TOTers come (a giant witch and cauldron, a huge werewolf, rocking witch, etc), and lots of stuff is covered with beef netting webs now (love that stuff!).

We also host a sort of open-house party for friends & family on Halloween night with a medium-sized tent in our driveway with food & drink, and then tables and chairs and a couple fire pits so everyone can hang out and see the TOTers. 

I decorate inside the house too, although the last 2 years I've limited who can come inside due to the pandemic. I want to expand my scary/creepy plant area this year. I got the HD Man-Eating Plant last year and I love him so much that I pretty much want to theme the whole plant area around him!

Had a great time with Stiltbeasts' sprayfoam/beachball/fabric wrapped pumpkins last year and man do I ever need about 20 more! 

Mostly I am thinking a lot now about flow of our space and how to accommodate both our party guests on the driveway better as well as all the TOTers. We're lucky that our display seems to be bringing in more and more TOTers each year but our yard is still the same size as always. So the age-old question - how to fit more props, more people & more scares?!


----------



## Bionicbyron (8 mo ago)

Sith22000 said:


> I’m also doing a haunted western theme. Please share any tips as I am in the beginning stages and very much a newbie





Sith22000 said:


> I’m also doing a haunted western theme. Please share any tips as I am in the beginning stages and very much a newbie


just joined the forum to get some ideas. I'm starting my old west haunt as well. Going for a Splatter Western feel. Received my first 12 foot skelly last week and working on his undead gunslinger costume. We live right on our town's Main Street that is also a major highway on the High Plains of Colorado. making a 30" long Colt Dragoon revolver that will be hollow and super light. He'll be standing under a huge sycamore tree so i can also support the gun with some wire from a tree branch. Wondering if anyone has ever bent the fingers of the 12 foot skelly to look like he is holding something?


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

01GTB said:


> Huge, huge change this year. We were informed 18 days ago that we have til June 30th to be moved out of our rental house. This was a Halloween dream location. We are now facing a depressing situation of rentals being grossly overpriced. I can’t blame the owner for selling the home, but he gave us nowhere near enough time to find something else. He’s a friend and was disgusted that our previous landlord only gave us 90 days notice. I guess when it comes to money you tend to forget those things. We offered considerably more rent for 6-12 months to buy us some more time but it didn’t happen.
> 
> We are likely looking at having to move into an apartment, so Halloween is likely not going to be much of anything this year. We’ve been overwhelmed by the timeline and amount of stuff we have to move, all at the busiest time of year for work for me. But in the last couple of days I’ve been brainstorming. And if time allows I may try to build an animated hayride type of thing with a spare 10‘ trailer I have, and tow it around town a couple of days near Halloween.


I hope this obstacle brings you new and better ideas. I think you are already on the right track of thinking outside the box. With a little more brainstorming i things will and hope they turn out in your favor.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

I'm also going to remove the books from my curbside little free library (I just call it the book box) for the whole month of October and replace them with small Halloween things for people to take. I have tons of stuff from old ideas, plans that didn't pan out, and so on.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Tasty Brains said:


> I'm also going to remove the books from my curbside little free library (I just call it the book box) for the whole month of October and replace them with small Halloween things for people to take. I have tons of stuff from old ideas, plans that didn't pan out, and so on.


That's a wonderful idea!!!


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

After 10 years, we are returning to pirates. Minor set back for me is my Old shiphelm didn’t survive storage. Taking on making a ship prop this time around. I got the idea from a you tuber who made one for her home. 
as things progress I’ll start my own thread For now, frame is close to being finished. Will start on foam exterior this weekend.

I made the frame in two pieces (left & right) to make it easier to bring it up and out of the basement. Will bolt together when setting it up.
I have the motor setup for a sailing master to run the ship and thanks to J-man I have now successfully hacked Grim to recite the pirates of the Caribbean greeter speech.
I found an amazing 3 d printer to print 2 mid evil looking torches. About 4 yrs ago I made a leering skeleton, and he will be on the bow leering over. 

I know, this is an ambitious project. Hoping it all comes together well as its fabulous in my head. Lol


----------



## kjac (Aug 20, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> So what is your theme for 2022 ?
> 
> I am not 100 percent sure but leaning towards witches tea or voodoo witch have not had that right that's it moment hit just yet


we did a tea party last year, you can get Halloween Tea tins from Adagio


----------



## kjac (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm thinking Garden Party, it's an office party and the challenge is always how to transform the walls and ceiling. Without damage. Last year I did the walls to look like old wallpaper.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Tasty Brains said:


> I'm also going to remove the books from my curbside little free library (I just call it the book box) for the whole month of October and replace them with small Halloween things for people to take. I have tons of stuff from old ideas, plans that didn't pan out, and so on.


All year long I collect halloween books at yard sales, etc & save them for my Little Free Library. Then I put them inside during October. I also grow mini pumpkins on a lattice attached to the library & give them to little (& big) kids that visit. It's work but sooo worth it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

kjac said:


> we did a tea party last year, you can get Halloween Tea tins from Adagio


i will have to check it out did mad hatter tea party a few years back and had wounderland teas . crazy is i still am not sure nothing has hit me


----------



## DonkasaurusRex (Aug 19, 2021)

Kdestra said:


> We've been waiting 7 months for the County to approve our Front Porch permit. The zoom meeting is March 8th. Nothing will be planned until we know the outcome


Front porch permit? What kind of Disney-esque haunting are you doing over there?


----------



## SLCGirl (Jul 23, 2020)

kjac said:


> I'm thinking Garden Party, it's an office party and the challenge is always how to transform the walls and ceiling. Without damage. Last year I did the walls to look like old wallpaper.


I am getting some temporary wallpaper for our Haunted Mansion room on Etsy. I have tested the stuff out on my walls and it really is temporary and doesn't harm the paint. Just an idea.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

DonkasaurusRex said:


> Front porch permit? What kind of Disney-esque haunting are you doing over there?





DonkasaurusRex said:


> Front porch permit? What kind of Disney-esque haunting are you doing over there?


Well basically we just wanted to have a screened in porch. But.... after 1yr we finally got the permits. Eventually I hope we can use a projector. So all the dancing skeletons appear as if they walzting across it.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

SLCGirl said:


> I am getting some temporary wallpaper for our Haunted Mansion room on Etsy. I have tested the stuff out on my walls and it really is temporary and doesn't harm the paint. Just an idea.


I read about that wall paper. I'd love to know how it works out for you.


----------



## SLCGirl (Jul 23, 2020)

Kdestra said:


> I read about that wall paper. I'd love to know how it works out for you.


Well, we have one sample that we tried out several times for several months. And we have peeled it off and put it back on about 100 times. Seriously. And it still works great. We have glazed walls, too. So it should look great and give us many uses.


----------



## DonkasaurusRex (Aug 19, 2021)

Kdestra said:


> Well basically we just wanted to have a screened in porch. But.... after 1yr we finally got the permits. Eventually I hope we can use a projector. So all the dancing skeletons appear as if they walzting across it.


I'm still trying to wrap my brain around the fact you have to have a permit to screen in your porch - and that it took a year to approve! Is this through the city or HOA? Nonetheless, I love your idea of waltzing ghosts.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

DonkasaurusRex said:


> I'm still trying to wrap my brain around the fact you have to have a permit to screen in your porch - and that it took a year to approve! Is this through the city or HOA? Nonetheless, I love your idea of waltzing ghosts.


(Not trying to hijacked thread)
Before lock-down we wanted a Sreened In Porch because of mosquitoes.
( Its very frustrating & very hard to explain)... unfortunately this requires a Permit because Arlington County says that a "Screened In Porch" qualifies as an addition.
We also want to upgrade the Porch: "electricity & new steps" . All of which requires a Permit. Ususally this would take a few weeks but because of Covid it has taken months. Does it make sense?


----------



## danimal3114u (Sep 5, 2009)

We're doing Ghoulish Gatsby / roaring 20s theme! Excited to see how our guests get into this year! Ghoulish Gatsby Save The Date | Boos N Booze

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

So I think we have locked in our “scary tales” theme. Good news is minus a few props, I can repurpose everything. With that being said today I went to Menard’s and priced some building materials and all I can say is WOW. I mean I knew building supplies had gone up, but talk about pricey! Still moving forward but definitely scaling things back. Sheesh.


----------



## DonkasaurusRex (Aug 19, 2021)

Kdestra said:


> (Not trying to hijacked thread)
> Before lock-down we wanted a Sreened In Porch because of mosquitoes.
> ( Its very frustrating & very hard to explain)... unfortunately this requires a Permit because Arlington County says that a "Screened In Porch" qualifies as an addition.
> We also want to upgrade the Porch: "electricity & new steps" . All of which requires a Permit. Ususally this would take a few weeks but because of Covid it has taken months. Does it make sense?


Definitely. I see now. Sounds like it will be an awesome addition!


----------



## kjac (Aug 20, 2014)

SLCGirl said:


> Well, we have one sample that we tried out several times for several months. And we have peeled it off and put it back on about 100 times. Seriously. And it still works great. We have glazed walls, too. So it should look great and give us many uses.


What I did was use cardboard, I went to Hobby Lobby bought a cheap iron wall design, I put it on top of the boards and sprayed with brewed strong tea (tea stain). when you lift off the wall design it left he pattern on the boards.


----------



## SLCGirl (Jul 23, 2020)

kjac said:


> What I did was use cardboard, I went to Hobby Lobby bought a cheap iron wall design, I put it on top of the boards and sprayed with brewed strong tea (tea stain). when you lift off the wall design it left he pattern on the boards.


What a great idea! I would love to see pics.


----------



## kjac (Aug 20, 2014)

SLCGirl said:


> What a great idea! I would love to see pics.





SLCGirl said:


> What a great idea! I would love to see pics.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

With home depot releasing a 10ft werewolf and me picking up a few other werewolf props I think I'm going with a werewolf vs pumpkin skeletons theme. Led by my 12ft pumpkin smelly on the other side.


----------



## 2beagles (Oct 25, 2003)

danimal3114u said:


> We're doing Ghoulish Gatsby / roaring 20s theme! Excited to see how our guests get into this year! Ghoulish Gatsby Save The Date | Boos N Booze
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


Loved the footage in your link! If you don’t mind sharing I’d love to know! We’re doing Possessed Prohibition ourselves! Same date!


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

Kdestra said:


> We've been waiting 7 months for the County to approve our Front Porch permit. The zoom meeting is March 8th. Nothing will be planned until we know the outcome


Seriously, what messed-up county do you live in? I though my HOA was bad, I just ignore them all the time.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

The Skeleton Crew said:


> Seriously, what messed-up county do you live in? I though my HOA was bad, I just ignore them all the time.


Arlington Va. 
The county is very serious when it comes to electricity, water & foundations. It has been a major pain in the 🤬 but we're almost finished.


----------



## The Corner of Carnage (Aug 28, 2016)

Well I started out thinking my theme was going to be Universal Monsters but due to economic concerns and a long struggle with procrastination my theme has evolved into swamp monster. I should probably think of a better name.


----------



## hoppewife (4 mo ago)

Spooky cemetery and witches.


----------



## xredge (Oct 24, 2012)

I guess Skeletons and Spiders Maybe a Dragon thrown in, actually I think if the Dragon didn't come out would have people disappointed as I'm known to be the one with the Dragon at the campground. Just don't know how much this year, my shoulder is so tore up and almost always in agonizing pain along with the back and knee not sure how much this year. Changing up the heavily modified shelter took a lot to setup as numerous poles besides original ones along with black plastic over the other roof, just to a portable garage that is 10x17 so smaller and was going to paint it as to light and light seeps through bad and I like dark. But I guess I should be happy as I can go as that was up in the air with a major project rolling out but was postponed until next year so my 25+ year Halloween camping trip didn't get broken.


----------



## LeaLo (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm doing a Pirates vs. Aliens theme - mainly because I wanted to do a pirates theme (cliche) and Aliens we've done before. We combined them and everyone is excited to dress for the party. We'll build the Black Pearl out of our dining table and make a big cardboard spaceship hanging from the ceiling. I'm not sure what else...it's actually harder to decorate for this than I imagined. Any ideas?


----------



## LeaLo (Mar 2, 2017)

1000th Happy Haunt said:


> I put way too much time & money into last year's theme to change, so I'm sticking with Pirates of the Carrib-bleedin'.


I would love to know some of your decorations


----------



## SquirrelGoneWild (Oct 7, 2020)

My theme is a whole lot of Home Depot with a side of Distortions, sprinkled with Spirit Halloween with a touch of Morris Costume.


----------



## stunnin (Sep 17, 2009)

Front - mix of props, mainly Spiders & Skeletons
Back - my first attempt at a home haunt backyard walkthrough W/ my son & his buddies inspirations and actors - too many scenes we signed up for, starting to panic a bit.... LOL

Jabowockey mask scene
Chop shop scene
Ghillie suit scene
Stranger things scene
Zombie scene
Backlight tunnel scene


----------



## ZahnFamilySpooks (Aug 18, 2021)

Every year our theme is classic halloween. Monsters, skeletons, spiders, scary pumpkins, witch, werewolf, etc. This year I added the 12' Lowes Mummy to the mix and people love it.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

So we went into the year not planning themes on purpose. Sometimes the harvest gods supply your theme…might be a third load on the way.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

The Haunted Garden sparkles at night


----------

